# Anyone have a Jet Mini Lathe motor for sale?



## cross_wings_wood (Oct 12, 2017)

I need to replace the motor on my Jet Mini Lathe. Unfortunately, Jet is out of stock and won't have any motors till January. My mini lathe model# is 1014 but am pretty sure a 1015 motor will work also.

The Jet Tools part number is *JML-35*.

So, am hoping to find someone that has upgraded to variable maybe and might be interested in selling their original motor.

Happy to pay via PAYPAL or whatever online payment service you prefer.

Thanks!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have read both good and bad reviews on this motor, could not get the 95 reviews listed to come up.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSKIT.html

I would hold off and buy the Jet motor from them, if cannot wait try this place.

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jml1014i-708375-mini-lathe-parts-c-32652_32854_33061.html


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've added the PSI motor in the link above to my mini lathe and it works okay. It occasionally overheats and shuts down when I really push it hard turning a large bowl but otherwise I really like the variable speed capability. A lot nicer than constant belt changes. BTW, if you sign up for their email sale notifications, they usually send you a 10 to 15% off coupon code for your first order so it will be even cheaper.


----------



## cross_wings_wood (Oct 12, 2017)

> I've added the PSI motor in the link above to my mini lathe and it works okay. It occasionally overheats and shuts down when I really push it hard turning a large bowl but otherwise I really like the variable speed capability. A lot nicer than constant belt changes. BTW, if you sign up for their email sale notifications, they usually send you a 10 to 15% off coupon code for your first order so it will be even cheaper.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks. I took the OEM motor into a local electric motor shop this morning to determine root cause. They'll definitely know whether it's salvageable and for how much $$. If that doesn't pan, I'll be looking much more seriously at the PSI VS option.

In the mean time, you didn't keep your old motor, did you?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I purchased the PSI kit and was not happy with it at all. Ended up sending it back and returning to the factory setup. I posted a review here on LJ. Please read it completely, especially the part where PSI censors reviews to keep the rating on that kit high.


----------



## gleasoncraftworks (Jan 8, 2015)

Try contacting this guy. The price is reasonable.

https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/tls/d/jet-mini-lathe-motors/6721349017.html


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> .
> 
> In the mean time, you didn t keep your old motor, did you?
> 
> - MUST58GT


I did but I am thinking about using it to make a small belt grinder.


----------



## cross_wings_wood (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks all for the input. I took the motor to a local electric motor shop and they called back yesterday to tell me the capacitor is shot. They replaced the cap (25uf, 250vac) and the motor seems to work fine now. Total cost of repair is definitely less than a new motor.

BTW - After looking and communicating with several Jets parts distributors for a few days, I did eventually find one of their parts distributors that has two in stock. As far as I can tell, those are the only two JML-35 motors available on the planet till Jet gets their shipment from Taiwan.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Doh! I didn't think to recommend checking or replacing the capacitor. It is usually the first thing to check when a motor just suddenly stops working. It is usually a cheap fix and one you can often do yourself. You can usually find a comparable capacitor on Amazon for under $20.


----------

